# Stained glass tetra



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Are you sure these aren't fish that have been injected with dye? I'm almost certain they are. If so, it fades after just a couple months and is very inhumane to the fish. I know they do that with Parrot cichlids, *painted* glass fish and several others, but didn't realize that zebra danios are like that now as well. As far as I know, there are no hot pink and yellow danios. LOL. Just the standard black/white with bluish and the albino/gold strain.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

In my area they were Painted glass tetras, and the color was injected, not breed into the fish.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

the hot pink danios are galled "glofish".

Florecent Red Zebra Danio - MonsterFishKeepers


----------



## mnsnowdaboy (Mar 7, 2006)

ringram said:


> As far as I know, there are no hot pink and yellow danios. LOL. Just the standard black/white with bluish and the albino/gold strain.


Actually they are callled glofish danios I believe and they are dam expensive because these should be kept in a group. I think it's around $15 a piece 









As for the tetra, yeah I think they were "Painted" glass tetra. So does anyone know more on how it started and how it stopped.....sad sad sad, I'm glad they don't make them anymore.


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

Do they have other colors of these glofish? I ask because my LFS has them, but they also have neon green and yellow, I suspect they are all dyed.


----------



## mnsnowdaboy (Mar 7, 2006)

all I've seen is red and yellow other than the regular natural colors. I was actually reading a little sticker they had by the tank and it said the fish was patended...? I guess on how they made them. The glofish doesn't seem to be dyed like the glass fish. Still.......just nice to see at first but I suspect it'll go away soon.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

There are still too many fish that are being dyed. I have convinced some of the LFS I deal with to stop carrying them. It's ironic that one LFS I know talks about "conservation" and good fishkeeping practices, but carries dyed fish... I have always liked Indian Glass fish/Perch/Tetras. It's actually harder to get them without the dye job. The unpainted ones are almost all wild-caught and are very small. To make it even harder, they are usually finicky eaters, too. I finally got some recently that survived to adulthood. Funny that I got the ones that lived @ Petsmart.

Tommy


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

It's not ironic at all, Ls6 Tommy. Well, I guess it could be interpreted that way, but all LFS are there to make $$. That's why businesses exist. I worked part time at a LFS for about 9 months and, while most of the staff and owners, manager cared about fish, they cared about making money even moreso. The fact is, those painted, fake-looking fish SELL. Aquarists like you and I would never buy fish like this in a million years, but Joe-schmoe and his kids come in and they go "ooo! daddy! I like that neon green and pink fish! That's cool!" The natural-looking fish that many of us put in our planted tanks because - you guessed it - they look more natural are simply too boring for the majority of people. A plain silver fish or plain white fish, etc aren't exciting enough for a child or a noob who just wants a bunch of pretty colors in the tank.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

ringram said:


> It's not ironic at all, Ls6 Tommy. Well, I guess it could be interpreted that way, but all LFS are there to make $$. That's why businesses exist. I worked part time at a LFS for about 9 months and, while most of the staff and owners, manager cared about fish, they cared about making money even moreso.


i take this statement to offense. i manage a fish department in town and i refuse to carry any type of dyed, tattoo, or injected fish. regardless of what people see upon first look, once you tell them the process of what this fish has to go through, generally their jaws drop and they understand WHY we don't carry them. don't say that ALL LFS are like that, and are just out to make money because that is not fact. fish departments hardly make ANY money off of fish because there is such a high mortality rate. it's supplies and tanks that bring in profit. yes, businesses are there to make money. some actually care and enjoy helping and educating the community more than that and enjoy the income at the same time.


----------



## kgbenson (Oct 29, 2006)

Glofish are not injected. They have been genetically modified to express the pigments in their tissues.

GloFish® About

The MSRP is 5 bucks. What you can actually buy them for is another story entirely.

Keith


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, not trying to offend anyone, but I'm just stating what I've observed. I'm not sure what fish department you worked at, but the LFS I worked at actually made the bulk of their $$ from fish. The manager and owner both told me this. The supplies are tough to mark up b/c then people won't buy them. The fish are a dime a dozen(so to speak) and they sell for $2, $3 or more/ea, so even if some die (it happens), it doesn't hurt that much. I couldn't see places carrying fish if they weren't profitable.


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

mnsnowdaboy said:


> all I've seen is red and yellow other than the regular natural colors. I was actually reading a little sticker they had by the tank and it said the fish was patended...? I guess on how they made them. The glofish doesn't seem to be dyed like the glass fish. Still.......just nice to see at first but I suspect it'll go away soon.


I may be able to help you.
Patented. Glofish are copyrighted. You can breed but you should not, on the other hand, sell or distribute them. Now, the question for the laboratories is if they are patented, why sell them? There has been lots of controversies hounding the introduction of glofish.

Odd you have a thread and there's a thread I can show you containing almost all of what you need to see. Kaleidoscope gouramis and everything else.:icon_lol: A lot of beginners have been aware of this and so far, I haven't heard of any of their fish dyed unless they kept that under locks. Most of us tend to blame even the beginners but maybe we shouldn't after all as most lfs tend to convince them like they know a lot.:icon_frow All we can do is try to encourage them to boycott the sales and even familiarize them well with how the procedures were done.
I had one member in the other forum telling me he was searching for "tattooed mollies" and stumbled into the thread I have linked. He was grateful he did a research first before even buying one.
Here it is.


LS Tommy said:


> There are still too many fish that are being dyed. I have convinced some of the LFS I deal with to stop carrying them. It's ironic that one LFS I know talks about "conservation" and good fishkeeping practices, but carries dyed fish... I have always liked Indian Glass fish/Perch/Tetras. It's actually harder to get them without the dye job. The unpainted ones are almost all wild-caught and are very small. To make it even harder, they are usually finicky eaters, too. I finally got some recently that survived to adulthood. Funny that I got the ones that lived @ Petsmart.


Indeed. I agree. Sometimes we can't just practice what we are preaching.:hihi: Still, the point is lfs are doing that for business rather than the welfare of the fish. All we have to do is boycott the sales of the dyed fish and it may eventually die down. This can also be done if we raise this issue even to the beginners as they may also help us boycott the sale of dyed fish once they become familiar with how dyeing is done. No one with a good heart would ever buy fish who have suffered from tremendous pains of acids and injections but it may still depend on them if they want to buy the fish to treat with the care they deserve or not.


mnsnowdaboy said:


> Nice to see but not natural looking and I think soon the breed is going away too.


Unless fewer people buy them these days, lfs and other chain stores will still stock them.

Hope that helps everyone and have a nice day.
Bluebell


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

I think GloFish® are awesome, and see nothing wrong with
owning them if you don't mind their unnatural colors.
Danios are good docile schoolers, but they crap a lot.
I'm a major fan of responsible genetic engineering 
Danios natural habitat is south asia. I hope the GloFish® 
people are responsible enough to NOT sell any fish there.
the idea of owning a copyright to a fish (no breed policy)
is not new. the USA department of agriculture enforces
such patents on hybrid grain feed used all over the World,
such innovation (like the pharmaceutical industry) would
grind to a standstill were such products not protected.


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

spypet said:


> I think GloFish® are awesome, and see nothing wrong with
> owning them if you don't mind their unnatural colors.
> I'm a major fan of responsible genetic engineering


Well, we are entitled to our own opinions anyway.:icon_lol:


----------

